# Are estimators paid a percentage or salary?



## Sboudreaux (Apr 5, 2014)

How are Civil Site Work estimators paid? I read somewhere that they are paid a percentage. I figured this was from profit of a project. What is percentage paid if that is case? Does anyone know average salary of a good estimator?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Are you talking about someone you would hire as a consultant? Or are you talking about an employee? 

I am a full-time estimator for a general contractor (we perform our own civil work). If I were paid a percentage of the job instead of a salary, I'd be long gone.

I think there are companies that will take off and estimate a job for you for a flat fee. 

It's not fair to have the estimator paid on a percentage of profit at the end of the job. He typically has no control over how productive your crew is or how well you run the job. If you're paying as a percentage of anticipated profit, then that makes more sense. I still wouldn't do it. And I'm not sure there are many who would. Unless you find a retiree that's looking for something like that.


----------



## Sboudreaux (Apr 5, 2014)

*I'm the estimator*

My cousin has a excavating company and wants me to come into business and become the Estimator. I have no prior experience in construction industry. I have a degree in business from college. I'm currently getting a Civil Sitework certificate from ASPE and taking a Construction Blueprint course through them. I figure I can use this for whoever I work with. 
So you are paid by specific job you do or a flat salary?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm paid by salary just like a project manager. I don't just spend my time taking off plans and plugging estimates. I do a lot of design/build projects (managing architects/engineers), getting permits around, setting up the jobs for the project managers, etc.

You are full time employee at any company I've ever come in contact with. 

A lot of what you're worth at that company depends on things like: how much volume they do, how big the company is, what type of work they do, your experience, your aptitude, how much he likes you, etc.

We have estimators in our company with salaries that range from $50k to $150k.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Most that I know are paid a salary. I think one big company in the area tried some kind of bonus/ pay for contracts but don't think it went very well. If it's a small company you will probably be doing more than just estimating. Little sales/pr setting up material, manage some of the project and keep up with some of the billing. Good luck!


----------



## Estimator_450 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am a full time estimator and I have an estimating company. At my full-time job I have a salary,I get bonuses and commissions. With my company I get the plans from a company that needs a take-off done, I then review the plans and I give them a price to do take-off for the areas they need done. I send it back in a spread sheet that includes and area for material and labor pricing. This is a one time payment of the agreed amount.


----------

